# Silka by 8Dio Review



## Thorsten Meyer (Jul 18, 2018)

*Silka by 8Dio Review*
https://www.strongmocha.com/2018/07/16/silka-choir-by-8dio-review/

Silka’s companion library named Insolidus has surprised the market with a creamy and soft and very emotional choir library. Some view Silka as an extension to Insolidus which is a fair opinion if you do already have Insolidus in your available tools. Usually, choir libraries are best placed in a mix and do not work as solo instruments, let’s see if Silka is different. 8Dio did send a review copy with no strings attached.






Silka (Choir) by 8Dio Review Sustains
The heart of Silka by 8Dio is 40 males and 25 females recorded by Petr Polonanik. Producing a choir is an extortionary and labor intense project, more time is probably only needed when you create a children’s choir library.

Silka has been recorded similar to Insolidus Choir using the same room and performer. Insolidus was released earlier also by 8Dio. To use the same place helps to blend Silka and Insolidus, other libraries can also be blended without issues especially when combined with other instruments. Silka is a new-generation, deep-sampled choral library dedicated to realistic, expressive and easy choral writing.






Read the full Review here:
*Silka by 8Dio Review*
https://www.strongmocha.com/2018/07/16/silka-choir-by-8dio-review/


----------

